# two membership for sale in marion county club



## 20gauge (Sep 20, 2005)

The club  I was in for 4 years split up because the land was sold .We could not find any land at the time .Me and my buddy got into a good looking club with all kind of woods creek and swaps.They had only 2 opening  The president of the club was real nice .we have no problems with the club or the people in it. the reason we are wanting to sell it is because, some of the member of the old club found some land closer to where our camp site was and they have enough opening so most of the guys from the old club can get in it . Me and my buddy enjoy hunting together with our friends.You can find out about the land and everthing by going to www.gghc.95mb.com You can contact the president which is on the web site or call me at 770-943-3711 or e-mail @ glenn.cindy@mindspring.com.I will also discount the price to $400 for each member and take a $200 lost on each one.I have to sell both memberships ,not just one.


----------



## 66Nova (Sep 23, 2005)

btt


----------



## 20gauge (Oct 2, 2005)

btt


----------



## 20gauge (Oct 10, 2005)

btt


----------



## 66Nova (Oct 26, 2005)

btt


----------



## bigun31768 (Oct 27, 2005)

have you still got the 2 openings?


----------



## msubulldog (Nov 1, 2005)

pm sent bigun


----------



## 20gauge (Nov 14, 2005)

Already sold these memberships. Thanks to woody's for this web. site.


----------

